# [Closed]



## Ravenhurst1161 (Jul 18, 2019)

Closed until further notice.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 18, 2019)

While I am currently not doing anything. My group rp is in development as i type it. It will take few days for me to finish it. In a meantime I can invite you to my friend's server as he seems to faf about bit too much.
Join the Sharks Den Discord Server!


----------



## Darsana (Jul 18, 2019)

(Shoot writing this as the one above came in) Hey I'm interested, but I would keep it SFW


----------



## Ravenhurst1161 (Jul 18, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> While I am currently not doing anything. My group rp is in development as i type it. It will take few days for me to finish it. In a meantime I can invite you to my friend's server as he seems to faf about bit too much.
> Join the Sharks Den Discord Server!


I've been there before and was told RP was not a big thing in that server.


----------



## Ravenhurst1161 (Jul 18, 2019)

Darsana said:


> (Shoot writing this as the one above came in) Hey I'm interested, but I would keep it SFW


Alright, that is perfectly fine!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 18, 2019)

Ravenhurst1161 said:


> I've been there before and was told RP was not a big thing in that server.


I understand that. This place would need some maintanance in my opinion. I saw that you said that you are very active player and I am looking for someone like that. Will you mind if I would contact you soon about my upcoming group rp?


----------



## Ravenhurst1161 (Jul 18, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I understand that. This place would need some maintanance in my opinion. I saw that you said that you are very active player and I am looking for someone like that. Will you mind if I would contact you soon about my upcoming group rp?


Yes, please. I would like that. 
I also edited my OP to include a new discord server I made.


----------



## Leonhardt1 (Jul 18, 2019)

I am interested and I sent you a PM.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 18, 2019)

Ravenhurst1161 said:


> Yes, please. I would like that.
> I also edited my OP to include a new discord server I made.


The more the merrier i guess


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 18, 2019)

I was about to suggest a server that you could go to, but it seems like it has already been recommended! (It’s a small world, huh?)

But how rapid-firing we talkin’ here?


----------



## edgelorddino (Jul 18, 2019)

idk if your still looking but im pretty interested to rp with you if your still looking. :0

if you want any info about like how i do things or what i have to offer i can shoot you a pm if your interested.


----------



## Ravenhurst1161 (Jul 18, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I was about to suggest a server that you could go to, but it seems like it has already been recommended! (It’s a small world, huh?)
> 
> But how rapid-firing we talkin’ here?


I can put out a paragraph or two every minute or so if I have a clear thought going.


----------



## Ravenhurst1161 (Jul 18, 2019)

edgelorddino said:


> idk if your still looking but im pretty interested to rp with you if your still looking. :0
> 
> if you want any info about like how i do things or what i have to offer i can shoot you a pm if your interested.


I'm always interested. :3


----------

